# Cruze doesnt have steering wheel lock?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

My 12 eco did not......nor does my 15 Trax.....nor does my wifes 08 Malibu....I won't speculate why, but never cared for it.
Made steering wheel/signal switch service a PITA that required owning more tools......specifically the lock plate/column pre loader.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My 12 does. Weird.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

How would one even steal such a car?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

OP, how far did you turn the steering wheel (left and right) and I assume it was in park?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

From what I'm reading, the steering wheel lock was mandated to curtail auto thefts. But the locks had a tendency to engage while driving - very dangerous. So the shift has been from steering wheel lock to immobilizers. Without the ECM talking with your fob, your car isn't starting. Good luck trying to hot wire it. I suppose it could be done, but it would be more like hacking the computer system then the hotwire tricks of old.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> My 12 does. Weird.


Mine does too.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe the automatics don't since they have the brake-park interlock thing. I've honestly never bothered to check.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

My '14 Cruze with auto transmission has a steering lock.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well never mind on that theory.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Well never mind on that theory.


What about key verses keyless? A car with a key could easily work just like the ones 20 years ago, but with the keyless ignition, that would force a redesign.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> What about key verses keyless? A car with a key could easily work just like the ones 20 years ago, but with the keyless ignition, that would force a redesign.


Eco and diesel, the two mentioned, are both keyed. 

The only keyless ones would be a 2LT (optional) or LTZ.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> i won't speculate why, but never cared for it.
> Made steering wheel/signal switch service a pita that required owning more tools......specifically the lock plate/column pre loader.


i dont like them either. A good bit of leverage and broken. 

Mine i can move a lot when in park and car turned off. On all my previous cars including other chevy when you pull the key you turn it maybe a 1/8 of travel and it locks. Mine just wiggles and doesent lock


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Our '14 Diesel does. As does my '07 Cobalt, '98 Cavalier and '81 Camaro.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> My '14 Cruze with auto transmission has a steering lock.


My '14 LT1 does not.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

see most have some dont... odd i can expect this on my ls spark but CTD?


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have a 12 LTZ with push start, I'll check mine when I get done at work.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I have the push start, and there's no lock. But the wheel is so stiff, I can see some people thinking that it is locked.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My 12 1LT Cruze and 15 LTZ sonic(both with keyed ignitions) having locking steering wheels. When I get out of the car I always place my right hand on the steering wheel to help myself up and out of the car, so the wheel is locked 99% of the time when I get back in. Doesn't take much effort to engage either, 1/4-1/2 inch turn of wheel in either direction when the key is out just like every other car I've ever owned.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My 14 1LT A/T without the Push to Start feature absolutely has a steering column lock, no question. With that said it doesn't always engage. Is the reworked design of the CRUZE ignition cylinder flawed?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My 14 1LT A/T without the Push to Start feature absolutely has a steering column lock, no question. With that said it doesn't always engage. Is the reworked design of the CRUZE ignition cylinder flawed?


Try turning it a bit when it's off. It'll probably find a point where it does lock.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Try turning it a bit when it's off. It'll probably find a point where it does lock.


 I have performed similar checks and can't move the wheels much or I feel I will break the linkage (or my arms?). Seems when the wheels are straight it doesn't lock , and when the wheel is turned it is _subject_ to locking. However most of the time the wheel is unlocked, makes me wonder


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

13 Eco 6MT has it, I have to turn the wheel to get my key to work sometimes because angle parking at my job. The passenger tire always rests on the curb to assure I don't get clipped by the snow plow in the next upcoming weeks. it's just enough to cause the wheel to rest unnaturally when I turn the key off for some odd reason.



jblackburn said:


> Try turning it a bit when it's off. It'll probably find a point where it does lock.


is the gen 2 doing it? Sig update is in order


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i got into a new impala and the same thing. it seems on electric rack cars they may have not put one in...ill take a video


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

My 14 LT most certainly has an old school wheel lock.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> i got into a new impala and the same thing. it seems on electric rack cars they may have not put one in...ill take a video


They all have electric power steering.



> is the gen 2 doing it? Sig update is in order


I think I did once? Hmm...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've locked the steering wheel twice since this thread started.


----------

